# For BROTHER DETROIT.



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

found this 1.Toro 2 stage snowblower - 22 inch clearing width


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

every time I see a 622 powerthrow or 624 powershift the price is way too high. last year I passed up a powerthrow 824, they were asking $250


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

what do you want a 6-24 POWERSHIFT for. you have 1 already. if it ever found it's way home that is??????????????


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't want a 622 or 624 I just note the prices being asked for them


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

sorry!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

only 9 more till yo







u hit 3000 posts.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

that gives you plenty of time to catch up


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAH if the TORO'S start breaking down. but until then I guess I will just take a VACTION again.


----------

